# West Coast Brewers Meet > 14th July, 7:30pm



## randyrob (7/7/08)

Good Morning Brewers,

Next Meet Monday 14th July, 7:30pm @ The Rivervale Community Centre
*
Mid Year Membership Drive*

Well we have reached the middle of the year so if anyone has thought about becoming a member or renewing your membership now would
be the time because the membership fee is only $25 for the rest of the year so join in on the fun and events at WCB!


*
Competition Corner *

Dark & Stormy competition will be this month, bring a litre of your finest along for sampling & judging! 


Hope to see you all at the Next Club Meet

Rob.


----------



## ant (5/7/09)

Gents, looks like I'll be heading back down under ~start of October, anyone's got any desire to save on some shipping of gear/equipment, I should have a bit of room in the shipping container. You can ship to my address, and it should arrive back in Perth for mid-Nov... PM me if you're keen! Ant.


----------

